
G.K. Chesterton on AI Risk - deerpig
https://slatestarcodex.com/2017/04/01/g-k-chesterton-on-ai-risk/
======
deerpig
A charming April 1st post. My two favorite lines were "our tools have been
rebelling against us since the first peasant stepped on a rake" and "Even a
village idiot can fall in love; Newton never did".

------
Analemma_
Check the footnote for a brief Twitter debate between Maciej and Scott that
this set off, which involved the eating of a hat.

------
teslacar
lengthy and dry, and although it was intended to amuse, it overstayed it
welcome. sorry.

~~~
teilo
One either loves Chesterton or is bored by him. But in any case, this was very
much typical of how Chesterton wrote.

~~~
carsongross
If you are tired of Chesterton, you are tired of life.

~~~
teilo
Agreed! I loved the article.

